# Five Ten Low Impacts or Karvers?



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

I am thinking about making the switch back to platforms on my FS ride after riding clipless for the last few years and taking a few too many spills.

I picked up a pair of Forte Convert pedals, and now need a pair of shoes to go with. Everything I read about the Five Ten's is glowing, so now I just need to decide between the Low Impacts and the Karvers. Does the extra lace-protector/flap make that much of a difference?

I ride primarily XC/Aggressive XC - lots of roots, rocks and flow, but no big drops, no DH stuff.

Any strong recommendations for one or another? Also, anyone got any info on fit? Are they fit small or big? I wear a 10 or a 10.5 shoe, and I want to order the right size, as I can't find anyone that carry's them locally.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Supple1 (Jun 25, 2008)

They run slightly on the larger size, esp in width (they are wide).I have the Rennie mids and really like them. I would probably lean towards the Karvers for the ankle protection, but that is me! Five tens rock, you will like them.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a pair of Five Ten Impact 2 and Freerider shoes. Both are great, but for XC riding I use the latter more often because they are lighter and less bulky. You may want to consider those as well. And I agree with Supple1 that Five Tens rock!


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Supple1 said:


> They run slightly on the larger size, esp in width (they are wide).I have the Rennie mids and really like them. I would probably lean towards the Karvers for the ankle protection, but that is me! Five tens rock, you will like them.


+1 I have Rennie and love them.


----------



## trumpus (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendations.

I guess I should clarify - I am deciding between the Low Impacts an d Karvers - I prefer the look of both over the others mentioned. I don't mind the extra weight too much. I guess what I am most concerned with is, for those that have either pair (or those without lace-guards) - will I miss not having the lace guard for XC-type stuff, or should I definitely get the Karvers for the extra protection?


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

I only have the Impacts so I can't say anything about the Karvers. I definitely don't miss having a lace guard for XC and DH-type stuff. Based on the videos I've seen, it seems that many racers on the world cup circuit also use the Impacts. That being said, it all comes down to your budget and perhaps the looks of the shoes. Whichever you choose, you can't go wrong with Five Tens.


----------



## SLOCanucker (Sep 8, 2010)

I have the impacts, they work great. Solid built shoe. I ordered them directly from 5-10. I would buy another pair but I think these will last a long time...


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I had only used the Karvers and I love them IMHO the ankle protection is a +


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

What? I thought everyone used chucks.


----------



## mhmtbike (Jun 23, 2011)

5.10 low impact gets my vote. I've had them for 2 years and they look like new. A bit heavy but very good quality. I wear 11.5 and wear a 12 in the 5.10's. I also have wide feet and they fit great.


----------



## snowpunk (Apr 17, 2007)

I have the impacts highs and I love the added ankle protection. I've spent way too many weeks with a tender ankle from bashing them off of crank arms before I got the Impact high's. I believe the Karvers are similar height wise. I don't think you can really go wrong with either.


----------



## joel63 (May 13, 2012)

I have the Karvers, tons of ankle padding, the flap helps keep the dirt & cheat grass out. They run a bit warm though, no big deal to me.

EDIT: CharacterZero is right, there is a ton of padding, but their probably isn't much support to keep from rolling an ankle. The outside of the shoe is cut lower on the ankle than the inside, so there is thick padding to protect you from the cranks.


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I just got the Freeriders for all-mountain riding. I chose them over the Karvers mostly because the price was right (they had a great price on last-year's Freeriders). My rationale on ankle protection is that if I don't need to wear body armor, then I don't need ankle protection. I don't armor-up for all-mountain riding. For downhilling, I armor-up and wear shoes with ankle protection.

I noticed that the sole is thicker and you stand a fair bit taller on the Karvers than Freeriders. I'm not sure if this means that the Karvers have stiffer soles (which could be a benefit). Also, some pedal-makers go to great lengths to try to keep your foot as close to the pedal axis as possible and a thick sole would put your foot farther away fromt he pedal axis. I'm not sure if this is a big deal or not.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I like my Karvers...but don't count on them for ankle protection/stability. They might as well be a low top - look @ the outside where your ankle would rollover, it is cut just like a low top. I've rolled my ankle in these. Now if you want ankle protection from your crankarm, sure.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

miatagal96 said:


> I noticed that the sole is thicker and you stand a fair bit taller on the Karvers than Freeriders. I'm not sure if this means that the Karvers have stiffer soles (which could be a benefit). Also, some pedal-makers go to great lengths to try to keep your foot as close to the pedal axis as possible and a thick sole would put your foot farther away fromt he pedal axis. I'm not sure if this is a big deal or not.


The Karver soles look pretty much identical to the Impact soles, and I have both Impacts Lows and Freeriders. There's a significant difference in stiffness and pedal feel between the two. I don't ride in my Freeriders all that often, and when I do it's a shorter ride around the local trails, like escaping for a lunch ride and I don't want to bother changing shoes.

I do like the idea of the lace cover on the Karver. Stuffing the (long) laces on my Impacts through the lace strap is kind of a pain.


----------



## Camaleon (May 10, 2006)

I have to add that just like Joel said the ankle protection on the Karvers does protect your ankle from smashing against the cranks.
But most importantly I have to say this:
*FIVE TEN* customer service and warrantys are *"OUTSTANDING" *you can't go wrong with *Five Ten*


----------



## weekendthrasher (Jul 26, 2011)

definitely the Low Impacts for what you've described as riding preference. the High Impact is overkill unless you're doing more aggressive downhill/jumps because the extra weight/heat will be negative for xc type rides. you don't need more ankle protection for what you'll be riding from the sounds of it. the 5.10s are by far THE BEST flat pedal shoe. i've had low impacts for 2 years and i've treated them like crap yet they still look new and the grip is unchanged since new ... absolutely amazing. Freeriders are popular too, but the sole is not stiff enough for anything beyond 2 hour rides in my view. the Karvers will not be a better shoe for your purpose than the Low Impacts.

regarding size, they fit 'wide' at the front part of the foot (helps with swelling that happens in heat and is better suited to sitting stably on wide flat pedals), not big. i wear 10.5 in regular dress shoe and wear 11.5 (US size) in 5.10 low impact which fits fine for me.

you can't go wrong with low impacts. they're also great if you have to huck over any bad areas (wet fallen trees, wet rocks, etc.) since the rubber on the low impacts is super sticky.

only caveat that some complain about is they stick too much so adjusting positioning on pedals sometimes requires actually lifting your foot. this hasn't been an issue for me, but it is true that you need to actually lift your foot sometimes if you want to adjust position. very very minor, and not noticeable after the first couple rides. you may need fewer center pins on the pedals to get a more neutral pedal feel/stickiness so experiment with pin position preferences if you need to.


----------



## kamsbry (Jul 26, 2009)

Impacts are great all around shoes. They are super sticky but still can adjust my feet while pedaling into a jump. Can't beat that kind of flexibility.


----------



## roxtar (Sep 7, 2009)

Isn't the Karver the women's version of the Impact?


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

roxtar said:


> Isn't the Karver the women's version of the Impact?


No.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

Karver fo' sho'. The lace cover is worth it, and the added ankle protection is great.


----------



## OP4guy (Jul 16, 2011)

Up until the beginning of the year I had been thrashing Keens on my platforms. Worked okay but my pedal studs were literally ripping the soles off. I decided to pull the trigger and picked up a pair of 5.10 freeriders in black/grey. What a great choice! Two weeks later I walked into my LBS and found a pair of 5.10 scribbles for $50 and scooped them up. Not only have they been great for riding but I also wear them daily at work. About a month ago I went back into my LBS and they had the Impact low for 40% off so I grabbed a pair. They are way bulkier then my freeriders but have great support. 

I love the 5.10 shoes and have fallen down a slippery slope and I am looking to get a few more pair for everyday use and riding. I usually blow out at lunch time for a quick 1hr ride which is just an awesome way to spend my break.


----------

